# My Vivarium



## Roysy (Jun 9, 2007)

After all the help, support and encouragement I have received from members of this forum, I can now show preliminary photos of my vivarium. Mr. Smithers, (or actually probably Mrs Smithers!), my cornsnake will not be moving in for a couple of weeks while the vivarium loses all it's odours at which time I will probably post photos with the snake and furniture in.



















Thanks for all the help

Roy:grin1:


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

Well done looks good


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

that is pretty nice. 

How does it open?


----------



## Sueg65 (Aug 14, 2006)

Looking good, well done. :smile:


----------



## Niccired (Apr 13, 2007)

cool looking viv :no1:


----------



## pebbles (Jul 12, 2006)

looks great


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

nice viv roy...
did you build it youself?
what wood did you use?
AND UMN..YEH HOW DOES IT OPEN??  top i presume..

EDIT TO ADD
thats a nice big viv for a cornsnake, good stuff.
did you paint the backround yourself?


----------



## Roysy (Jun 9, 2007)

Built out of plywood, painted with acrylic paint and covered with Yacht Varnish. Waiting for varnish to dry out and deodorise is why it took so long. Toughened glass in the bottom makes it easier to disinfect and covers the heat mat. Polystyrene under heat mat, covered with silver foil directs heat upwards into the viv. Front door is an off cut from a folding door I found going cheap in B&Q, comes away completely and secured temporarily by magnetic catches when put in place but secured by two old allen keys.




























Roy: victory:


----------



## Gaunty (Aug 12, 2007)

Nice work


----------



## Roysy (Jun 9, 2007)

*My Vivarium - complete*

Here are pickies with furnishings in, Mr. Smithers is moving in next week, hope he likes it!




























Roy


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

awesome.
Mr smithers... i hear...is a reverse oketee...is this correct?


----------



## kolo (Aug 20, 2007)

Looks great, good job!


----------



## Roysy (Jun 9, 2007)

DeanThorpe said:


> awesome.
> Mr smithers... i hear...is a reverse oketee...is this correct?


So I have been infromed from a very reliable source!

Male too which is good since his name is Mr. Smithers. I was concerned I may have given him problems with that name if he turned out to be she!!!!
Roy


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Roysy said:


> Male too which is good since his name is Mr. Smithers. I was concerned I may have given him problems with that name if he turned out to be she!!!!
> Roy


Nah, easy to get round that one by using maths and decimals! Mr. Smithers becomes Mrs. Mithers


----------



## Roysy (Jun 9, 2007)

Nice one, I will bear that name in mind when I try to find a female for Mr. Smithers!
:lol2:Roy


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Roysy said:


> So I have been infromed from a very reliable source!
> 
> Male too which is good since his name is Mr. Smithers. I was concerned I may have given him problems with that name if he turned out to be she!!!!
> Roy


as long as that reliable source you mean is trese then cool.
otherwise i have to :lol2: ABOUT IT


----------



## Roysy (Jun 9, 2007)

*Only the best!*

Who else could it be! I only ask for the best for advice re my corn!
:lol2:Roy


----------



## trese (Oct 2, 2006)

why thank u lol i my fees are fudge the dog lol

he is a beautiful snake so sweet and very friendly


----------



## Roysy (Jun 9, 2007)

You can have a cuddle with fudge as payment!
:lol2:Roy


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

oo00 what that light you are using?

Nice paint work by the way.

Marina


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Very nice, corn should love it


----------



## Rick (Aug 15, 2007)

looks good goes in well with your unit : victory:


----------



## Roysy (Jun 9, 2007)

Marinam2 said:


> oo00 what that light you are using?
> 
> Nice paint work by the way.
> 
> Marina


Light unit came from B&Q. I went to a local disco lighting shop and purchased a blue filter and the corn seems quite at ease when the light goes on.

Paint work took longer than the build, thanks for your kind comment.

Roy


----------



## Rick (Aug 15, 2007)

your welcome it does look nice


----------



## sw3an29 (Jul 13, 2007)

looking good well done


----------



## Sam&Si (Apr 11, 2007)

that viv looks great. love the painting in it to. 

well done!!

sam


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

Great viv :grin1: Mr Smithers is one lucky corn :smile:


----------

